# Please close



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

So, I did some fancy talkin to the insurance folks and managed to land myself a new mesmerize whilst retaining my original.

Now, there's a pretty good crack in the screen, but it still works, and I have been using it in this condition for a few weeks now with no issues and will be spot on as a dev phone.

Im not accepting money. I'd rather have contributions to the community via development by more knowledgeable users.

So, make an offer


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

will "Servicing you" get it???

sorry everyone...inside joke here!!!


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

It may...it just may. Nah but a mod told i couldnt "sell" the phone... I dont wanna sell it. I want to send it to someone thatll do dev work.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> It may...it just may. Nah but a mod told i couldnt "sell" the phone... I dont wanna sell it. I want to send it to someone thatll do dev work.


This is decent of you man. I know a dev will appreciate it as will the community. Thanks man for doing this.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Always with the asskissing scarmon.

jpaul, will you "trade" it for some drugs?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it would really help sixstringsg over at xda, he does the glitch kernel and has a captivate rather than a mesmerize or fascinate. It could help him test and find issues quicker for us if he had our phone!

If not him, it should go to jpaul, tator, one of those guys or to a bigger name like supercurio, just depends on who you think could use it the most.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

add144 said:


> Always with the asskissing scarmon.
> 
> jpaul, will you "trade" it for some drugs?


Just speaking my mind man.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> I think it would really help sixstringsg over at xda, he does the glitch kernel and has a captivate rather than a mesmerize or fascinate. It could help him test and find issues quicker for us if he had our phone!
> 
> If not him, it should go to jpaul, tator, one of those guys or to a bigger name like supercurio, just depends on who you think could use it the most.


Smoke another one champ. I'm offering the phone, LOL


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> Smoke another one champ. I'm offering the phone, LOL


One would probably assume that you and Tator already have phone's considering you are releasing Roms. lol


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

now now, lets not be priggish. Sage can't help it if he has glaucoma *wink wink*


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would consider imoseyon, since he's beginning to help dev stuff for our phones but doesn't have one to test with or whatever.

How did you manage to sweet talk the insurance company? did Scarmon help?


----------



## sbrissen (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd be willing to help out on TW roms if you are willing to send it my way.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh hellz yeah. Send it to him...


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I second the motion to send it to sbrissen.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

herp derp.

send it to sbrissen or sixstringsg.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

At this point there shouldn't even be a question of who to send it to. If Sbrissen is interested it should be next day aired to him!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

akellar said:


> At this point there shouldn't even be a question of who to send it to. If Sbrissen is interested it should be next day aired to him!


Yep. TSM is essential to alot of our TW bases ROMs. It just makes sense for him to get it.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

sbrissen it is then.


----------

